# Flush Mount vs Ram Mount Lowrance HDS7 Maverick



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My HDS9 is mounted on the factory base. It fits perfectly but I do wish I had the flush mount in the taller console like my buddy has on his HPX-T. I like the flush mount screen but not enough to change console for it.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

I'd just mount the gimbal bracket directly to the console. I don't like RAMs on a center console - love them on a side console. Beyond that (looks), the ball socket ram mounts wear over time. The more they wear the less they hold. Obviously saltwater will expedite the wearing process. Huge PITA to grab and steady your MFD every wave you hit...

Flush mounts look the best hands down, but you better hope you are the perfect height for the angle. You won't realize you are doing it while hunching to watch the screen until you need a chiropractor visit. You are not going to be able to both sit and stand and see the screen without hunching over. On the factory gimbal bracket. I can set the angle for sitting/standing/poling.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a RAM mount just like that on my 181. Worked fine and I liked being able to remove the unit and take it home with me. Not sure how it would look/work on the tall console though...


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Never really liked the RAM mounts. Will be using the factory gimbal when not flush mounting.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

FYI-ram has a puck for the wires and then u put the ball mount on the puck....cleans up the wiring issue


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

kylet said:


> Flush mounts look the best hands down, but you better hope you are the perfect height for the angle. You won't realize you are doing it while hunching to watch the screen until you need a chiropractor visit. You are not going to be able to both sit and stand and see the screen without hunching over.


^^This is my major concern. 

I like the RAM mount, I like being able to just grab and move it underway if it starts getting sketchy and I need to stand up. I was hoping the flush mount in the tall console would work well both sitting and standing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser said:


> ^^This is my major concern.
> 
> I like the RAM mount, I like being able to just grab and move it underway if it starts getting sketchy and I need to stand up. I was hoping the flush mount in the tall console would work well both sitting and standing.


Since you can drop the coin on a taller console just for a flush mount go ahead and he the HDS Carbon8 and you can see it from any angle with and without polarized shades...problem solved.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

tailchaser said:


> I currently have an older Maverick HPX with the short console and an HDS7 mounted with a Ram mount.
> Pros:
> -Easy to position GPS screen to different angles depending on conditions (standing, sitting, etc.)
> -Cheap (already set up that way.)
> ...


RAM mounts are like the mcdonalds of mounts. Why get a first rate skiff and an ugly RAM mount?
Flush mounting on any skiff and particularly the maverick is the worst choice. Based on all those I have seen, they did not design the consoles with much thought given to GPS. The flush mounts need to be small which isnt so great in many cases since it relegates users to smaller screens which have inferior screen resolution and provide less situational awareness. And they are partially hidden or under the wheel or jammed up next to something. Only one ideal viewing angle too so sitting or standing you are never in perfect position to see the screen let alone mess with it very efficiently. 
Get this:
Balzoutllc.com
Put a 12" unit on it and float it exactly where you need with infinite flexibility.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Gotta agree...They are sweet! ...the web page sucks....I just may need to get one


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

The ram mount has been on my boat since 2013ish, it has done it's job well and I have no complaints about it. I'm sure there are tons of other mounts available that are more rigid, pretty, etc.. If I decide that a mounting bracket is still the best option I will thoroughly research all available options. 

I am hard headed, and likely going to change the console and flush mount (as long as I can still see the screen). I have priced the maverick tall console (in the pic above) and my only concern is how vertical the mounting surface is, and if the screen is easily visible while standing. 

Would something like the mounting angle on this East Cape console work better? I'm not above having a console custom made. I am willing to compromise the position flexibility of a bracket, for the look and comfort of my passenger that the flush mount provides.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

You can make either work if you just want the clean flush mount install. Its like a rear view mirror that’s slightly off.

The east cape looks like it’s giving preference to stand/poling and the maverick looks like it’s giving preference to sitting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I bet you could fabricate some sort of wedge to tilt the flush mounted unit for the taller Maverick console and see it fine standing up.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I like the adjustability of the ram. I spin mine to read from bow occasionally Sounds like you really just need to get a longer/ shorter ram arm. Good luck


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Egrets Landing said:


> RAM mounts are like the mcdonalds of mounts. Why get a first rate skiff and an ugly RAM mount?
> Flush mounting on any skiff and particularly the maverick is the worst choice. Based on all those I have seen, they did not design the consoles with much thought given to GPS. The flush mounts need to be small which isnt so great in many cases since it relegates users to smaller screens which have inferior screen resolution and provide less situational awareness. And they are partially hidden or under the wheel or jammed up next to something. Only one ideal viewing angle too so sitting or standing you are never in perfect position to see the screen let alone mess with it very efficiently.
> Get this:
> Balzoutllc.com
> Put a 12" unit on it and float it exactly where you need with infinite flexibility.


Checked out the balzout mount. Pretty cool Seems like anodized aluminum is the first thing that breaks down in salt water .I know thats the first part of the ram to break down. Still like the ram


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Balzout is a good product. I have the heavy Raymarine Axiom 9 on a six inch arm and so far still holding up. I remove the unit for trailering using marine disconnect plugs for power and NMEA 2000. No sonar. The unit plugs never leave the back of the unit to eliminate corrosion on the unit connector pins.


----------



## Capt Crunch (Jul 15, 2016)

Balzout small mount in tight location on restored 1992 Hewes 16 Bonefisher. Starboard 3.75 square base conceals small round water resistant power/transducer cable router.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

X3 on the balzout mount. I am putting one on my current build.


----------

